# Show me your beautiful snow noes



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Show me your beautiful snow noes


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

heres Zola`s


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

No snow here in Nepal, but i'm sure Tyson would love some.


----------



## glinny (Sep 14, 2011)

There is nothing better than snow.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

robeangyalchen said:


> No snow here in Nepal, but i'm sure Tyson would love some.


Possible they mean GSDs with the pink stripe on their noses ;p

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

GSDlover143 said:


> Possible they mean GSDs with the pink stripe on their noses ;p
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Not literal snow  I love snow noses. They are cute.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)




----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Just a bit of snow on the snout....


Loves her ball. by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## gsdlover91 (Jul 21, 2012)

Oh boy...you asked for it! 




12/14/13 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


12/11/13 by Katherine Druffel, on Flickr


Edit: crap, just saw this was not about actual snow! darn, oh well.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

gsdlover91 said:


> Oh boy...you asked for it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cute though! Haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piper'sgrl (Apr 20, 2012)

My girl Piper's "snow nose" lol


----------



## Wodinaz (Dec 19, 2013)

Here's my 2.
More of snow heads then noses lol.

Odin.



Echo.


----------



## Vaks (Dec 30, 2011)




----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)




----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Are you looking for pictures of dogs with "Sno Nose", aka pigment fading often associated with cold climate?

There's a huge debate being raged on the UKC FB group about sno-nose.


----------



## GSDlover143 (Nov 8, 2013)

marbury said:


> Are you looking for pictures of dogs with "Sno Nose", aka pigment fading often associated with cold climate?
> 
> There's a huge debate being raged on the UKC FB group about sno-nose.


Yes they are.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Packen said:


>


Wow this dog is stunning


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

HI There everyone,at first we were looking for the "pigment snow nose " but you know what...we love the pics of SNOW so feel free now to continue with them as well, so really we are asking now for " Snow me you dogs snow and snow noses " hahah


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Yes show us!!!  Loving all the pictures...i envy all of you  i would love to have my TYson's photo taken in the snow.


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

robeangyalchen said:


> Yes show us!!!  Loving all the pictures...i envy all of you  i would love to have my TYson's photo taken in the snow.


Hi there ,I know i nice alittle place for you to take Tyson,,i went there myself 8 yrs ago its called ..........Everest..BASECAMP hahaha


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Safzola said:


> Hi there ,I know i nice alittle place for you to take Tyson,,i went there myself 8 yrs ago its called ..........Everest..BASECAMP hahaha


hahaha, i bet he will love it  Did you scale it as well? Climb it?? I'm sure you had a lot of fun either way.
Tyson is nearly 7 months old, i guess i still have plenty of time to take him though


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

Climb it ? ha no way...just treked to basecamp..it was october time so no snow at all there..bet there is now though


----------



## robeangyalchen (Aug 11, 2013)

Safzola said:


> Climb it ? ha no way...just treked to basecamp..it was october time so no snow at all there..bet there is now though


Well, atleast you got to the base camp, me on the other hand have not. Being Nepali, it won't cost me afortune, may be i'll make the trip someday, and take Tyson with me? Haha, easy said then done.
I hope you loved the time you spent here in Nepal 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

I loved it.your people are so amazing,our shrepas were .brilliant so so helpful and we stayed in Kathmandus wonderful Shanker hotel.......thank you


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

I was abit puzzled what went on yesterday on this thread,thank you for letting us know ........
Back to the pictures....heres Zolas nose from last winter


----------



## JeffM (Dec 19, 2005)

Best one of Riggs I can find. What's funny is every morning, first thing he does is bury face into snow.










edit: Just read the full thread and realized it was specifically about the pigmentation of the nose? Never heard of it so you'll have to do with the pics of real snow ;-)


----------



## Nickyb (Jul 11, 2011)

Heres some more, action shots


Playing in the blizzard! by NickyB210, on Flickr


Playing in the blizzard! by NickyB210, on Flickr


----------



## ohlins8990 (Sep 5, 2013)




----------



## VanH (Aug 31, 2013)

Shikha wishes we'd get more snow in Nashville









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

No snow here. Just red mud.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

None of my dogs have sno nose, but they do have snow on their noses from time to time:


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

http://[URL=http://s881.photobucket.com/user/nigel171/media/1f35c0d0-6e94-4551-af99-e894c569876b_zps8fd32876.jpg.html][/URL]

Zoey from the last trip up for wood. She was holding her mouth funny, barking, "just throw the dang stick already"


----------



## Suka (Apr 9, 2004)

New Years Eve has surprised me with several inches of snow coming down, it looks like. It's really hard to shovel snow with Frank around! Happy New Year, everyone!


----------



## Eiros (Jun 30, 2011)

View attachment 156570


From this morning... 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Bear's snow nose (face)!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## LeonardoDaPuppi (Jan 1, 2014)

*Leo loves the snow*

Leo is 5 months and loves to chase his tail is the snow!!!


----------



## Safzola (Jan 14, 2013)

*Wow*

omg............... what amazing pictures really stunning dogs:gsdhead:


----------

